# Taff*tune GTS R32 *56k huge no no*



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The Taff*tune R32 GTS drift car build began back in November 2005. The car cost £500 and it was bought from a guy who had to get rid of it to be able to pay for his living room radiator, sofa and carpet after the radiator had burst and ruined the whole lot. I snapped the offer up straight away and went to collect it with a towing dolly and a Landrover Discovery a few days later. The car was ready for its transformation into a drift machine to begin. It was originally intended to be a cheap car that I could learn to drift in with a few basic mods to get me going but as time went on it got to the stage where I'd be better off making a good job of it and try my best at making it into one of the best prepared drift cars in the UK.

This write up really does have loads of photos so be sure to let them all load up. 

The car began as an almost completely standard scared R32 GTS (HR32). The only mods were an aftermarket exhaust back box and a hastily made induction made from a cut up AFM and a standard sized K&N cone filter. Needless to say these modifications were of no significance to the project at all in the long run and would subsequently be discarded somewhere along the strip down.









































The stripping started and the car became barer and barer each day.

























































































The RB20DE came out and wasn't destined to go back in the engine bay. 

























The RB20DE was replaced by a lighter four cylinder alloy blocked SR20DET from a 200sx S14. This allowed the engines centre of gravity to remain firmly behind the front axle, aiding in the overall balance when the car is finished.

















The gearbox lined up with the hole in the transmission tunnel thanks to the interchangability of various parts of the Nissan range. The gearbox is a standard 200sx S14 unit at present which is due to be replaced by a stronger gearbox or uprated internals. 









cont...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

...cont

The front suspension came out. It, as with the RB20DE, wasn't destined to go back in the car in any shape or form.

















Front cross-member modifications were made to the RB20DE cross-member to accomodate the SR20DET. I later found out that the SR20DET cross-member from an S14 should bolt up but the modifications had allready been made.

































The front turrets were seam welded which turned out to be a fruitless exercise in the end given the final plans for the front end, which at this time weren't determined.

























The rear subframe came out in one unit.

























The engine bay got a protective coat of primer.

















The first bodykit was trial fitted which as with other things on this project proved to be pointless as the final bodykit choice was the R324 Bee*r bodykit, the first of its kind to leave Bee*r.









Sound deadening was removed by chipping it away with an air chisel during the cold winter nights and the remnants cleaned off with cellulose thinners and a couple of rags.









































The floorpan was primered for protection from the elements.

















The SR20DET was stripped.

































cont...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

...cont

Then the taff*tune R32 GTR blew a turbo and the GTS shell had to sit outside under a tarpaulin for a few months

The GTS doors were cut up to reduce weight, the window regulator was removed along with the glass windows to be replaced by polycarbonate units at a fraction of the weight. 

















The dents were removed.

















New parts started to arrive, hydraulic handbrake, floor mounted pedal box and extinguisher system

















Then the Tein Super Drift coilovers and D2 tension rods turned up









Rollcage fabrication and fitting work started in ernest at Owens Fabrication. A multipoint weld in cage was planned to stiffen the shell up and for obvious safety reasons.









































One last look at the original turrets before they’re cut out to make way for some new enlarged and custom made ones. 









More of the rollcage fabrication.









































The old turrets were thrown out and the new turrets were welded onto the car

















The shell came back from Owens Fabrication following all the custom fabrication work.

















New front suspension front suspension geometry was bolted in. 180sx S13 front suspension geometry was chosen over the standard R32 front geometry to allow for easier adjustments to be made quickly and to allow and increased amount of steering lock.

































cont...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

...cont

The dashboard went back in for mockup.

































The turret tops were rejigged which allowed a more realistic camber angle up front.









The SR20DET went back in for mockup

















And came back out again

















New adjustable rear suspension links were ready to go in.









The holes in the bulkhead that were previously there for the air-conditioning pipe work were blanked off.









The car was lowered back onto its wheels for the first time in nine months. Here it’s sitting on 17x8.5 et35 wheels which are only there for mockup.

















































A Koyo S13 aluminium radiator went in









A plumbed in extinguisher bottle was mounted in on a custom fabricated tube frame.

















An aluminium passenger foot plate was mounted in the footwell.









cont...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

...cont

Some A-pillar gussets were welded in and rear firewall fabricated and installed.









Remote fluid reservoirs were mounted onto the bulkhead.









A custom centre console plug was made to enable the switch gear to be mounted nearer to the driver seat as the dash was now too far away to be reached when the driver is fully belted in. 









Panel templates were made prior to fabrication of custom aluminium panels.









Out on the drive for the first time, badass!

















































The SR20DET goes back together for engine bay mockup.

















Custom centre console prototype test fitted, a bulge was incorporate to gain clearance over the top of the diagonally mounted hydraulic handbrake. The flat section at the rear will be where the switch gear is mounted.

















Aluminium, boot mounted, fuel tank









Fuel pump and swirl pot mockup and panel templates were put in place.









The fuel pump mounting plate was welded in

















cont...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

...cont

A removable top radiator mount fabricated to allow the radiator and centre section of the slam panel to be removed to ease the removal of the engine and gearbox.









Door mirrors were custom mounted onto modified original mirror mounts.

































A custom throttle pedal was mocked up and a new mounting bracket fabricated. The original had to be removed to make way for part of the rollcage.

























The steering column was smoothed and debracketed, both for aesthetics and to reduce weight.









The rear of the front turrets were blanked off and welded in

























16th October 2006.

So thats where I'm at as of two days ago.

The Bee*R R324 bodykit is now sat in Brighton in a warehouse waiting to be cleared by customs and waiting to be picked up and sent over to me.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I've followed some of this on DW and I have to say, I'm very impressed with the trial and error aspect of the build. Lots of people get an idea in the head and then blindly follow it regardless. A great project and I'll look forward to seeing it sideways at the circuits next year.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW !!!!

Thats a lot of work and i cant wait to see it finished and painted up with that p0rn bodykit !


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

thats awesome fair play!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really impressed by the work taht goes in, in building this car. Love to see the end result.

keep it up


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweeet :smokin: Thats one hell of a project you've got there.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Great write up and pics mate.

Looks like hours of hard work has gone into it.

Keep us posted with the results - top effort


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Awesome Taff, there is a serious amount of work ongoing there. Keep it up to date as it will be an interesting read. 

Conrad


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Very well done.:thumbsup: im loving it. Have you done this sort of thing before or is this your 1st attempt? Keep us updated, im very intrested in finding out how this turns out


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! 

This is the first time I've attempted anything of this magnitude on my own car, its far more daunting doing it on your own car than on one that you're not paying for. I studied Automotive Engineering Design at university and spent the four years there working as part of the Formula Student race team where I worked on 4 of 5 different cars and was part of a team who stripped, modified and rebuilt one of the cars in my final year. 

I also worked for Mitsubishi Ralliart Europe in Rugby for a year working with the WRC team whilst the development of the WRC2004 Lancer was being done. So I picked up a lot of information and tips of how things should be done from the various departments there. I know how things should be done but whether I can put those into practice or not is purely down to my skill level when working on the parts. I'm learning new skills all the time so this car is more or less going to be one to develop my works. My next cars should get better and better


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks awesome,pretty good work till here:bowdown1:


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Top thread Taff.

Keep up the good work and keep the pic's coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic thread ... definitely one to keep following !


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Top project, keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Bloody hell Bryn, I knew you were doing something but didn't realise the immensity of the project.

It looks like you've put many hours of thought, planning, time and effort in.
Looks cracking !!

Brian


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Brian220 said:


> Bloody hell Bryn, I knew you were doing something but didn't realise the immensity of the project.
> 
> It looks like you've put many hours of thought, planning, time and effort in.
> Looks cracking !!
> ...


Yeh almost a year in the making now! Should be ready come March time


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Bryn, I have followed this one from the start as you know. I cannot believe how much time, effort, planning and funds have gone into this but it really is something else to watch develop mate.

I cannot wait to see it finished, I would still go with plan A and buy a £500 lump to learn to drift in - can you imagine how gutted you would be if you bent it


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*That, ladies an' gents*

Is a thing of wonder. Taff, as someone who is mechanically challenged by spanners, I can safely say this is a joy to behold and I think the Bee*R kit will look the utter canis testes on it. Awesome.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Nick MW said:


> Bryn, I have followed this one from the start as you know. I cannot believe how much time, effort, planning and funds have gone into this but it really is something else to watch develop mate.
> 
> I cannot wait to see it finished, I would still go with plan A and buy a £500 lump to learn to drift in - can you imagine how gutted you would be if you bent it


Yeh been looking at some Volvo 340's for some cheapo drift fun with a welded diff just to learn the basics in!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Just make sure you dont give up now you've got this far, there's nothing better than looking at a project of this scale from start to finish.:smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No words.. just pics:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

how amazing does that look 

steve


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Been following this project on Driftworks aswell and to say i f**kin love it is an understatement !!!! Great work fella and cannot wait for it to be finished and maybe get some vids up of it in action.

Cheers Sparks


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow - it's going to look fantastic once it's finished. great job.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Looking sweet :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've put the rear bumper on (with tape) and bolted the bonnet in place roughly... my god does it look badass now


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

You really got skills, looking forward to the finished product.

Is this the Bee*R kit?


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

My freind you are a Hero!!!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Is this the Bee*R kit?


yes


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Looks a quality fit .

Great project mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> yes


Can't wait to see this finished opcorn:


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

As with a few been following this on driftworks, reading the write-ups in depth and really can't say how good it is to see someone take on something like this and make it so awesome! Can not wait to see the finished article and well done for giving others some inspiration,

Regards,

Jase E


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow ! Fair play once again mate.

What colour you going for ? (or is it a secret right now  )


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yesterday I attacked the back with an angle grinder and the rear arches are no more. 

Oh and the first pic shows how much clearance there is between the bumper and the rad and the engine!! Twin v-mount? 


















































































Tonight I've mainly taken the angle grinder to the rear quarter some more and cut the fuel filler cap that I'd welded shut out. It was so nasty I couldn't bare to have it there even though it would be under the rear fenders, it was bugging me so it had to go. Trouble is that every R32 has the fuel filler so I couldn't buy an OEM panel and just cut a section out to replace the gash bit so I had to make one myself... Its amazing what you can do with a hand nibbler tool and two hands!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looking good, this projects making me want to get on with mine even more! 

Alex B


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Love threads like this, really looking forward to the next update as it moves towards completion


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

You, my friend are a LEGEND!:bowdown1: Love the bodykit

This is just like watching Overhallin' but in the UK. Looking forward to seeing the finished product at some shows or maybe the next Japfest Maybe you can come to my house and help me out with a few mods:chuckle: Have you decided on what exhaust system your gonna go for yet?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No I have no exhaust choices yet, I'll probably make my own system from the turbo elbow back to a backbox..


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

This project is awesome - ive been following on DW and SXOC! Haha


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow gotta be one of the best photo documented projects i've seen so far, nice work man, wish i had the time space but more so the technical knowledge to take something like that on. Fair play to you and your skills :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

fuelburner said:


> wish i had the time space but more so the technical knowledge to take something like that on


No believe me you don't, its so demanding taking on such a project that it takes over your life outside of work! Sometimes I regret not keeping it more like a standard R32 and just driving it but then I think of the sense of accomplishment I'll get when it rolls out of the garage and out onto the road for the first time, nothing will match that..


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

All this grinding feels like I'm shot blasting myself in the face lol! I've now gone through 6 cutting discs up to this point... Madness! So I've finished the drivers side rear wheel arch now and its pretty strong and mildly tidy too.


























I've started the other side too.. I've hacked all the unwanted metal work away, now I just need to cut the arch out along the line (about an inch and a half all the way around) and tidy up the edges before paneling in the gaps.


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

I am truly impressed by your project, Taff. 
Not many would take the time to do such huge modifications that you have done. Really impressive! Good luck mate!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here a noob question, why do you need to cut away those parts? Is to fit the bodykit properly?

still looking great, we could need you in our workshop


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The right rear quarter was damaged and would take a lot of work to straighten that out so it was just easier to cut it all out whilst enlarging the rear wheel arches. Plus there's a lot of weight in those small sections, and the fuel filler cap is pretty heavy too so I've taken some more weight off the car too. Every little bit helps especially when they're hanging out the back!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Taff, who supplied your R324 kit? Do you have to source your own 34 headlights?

Conrad


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Newera sorted getting it here, it took a lot of persuation to get it here too as Bee*R are supremely proud of the kit and were extremely skeptical of letting it leave Japan. They only fit the kit themselves so it took a lot of effort to convince them that the kit would be fitted properly and that no copies would be made of it. Bee*R can supply the headlights with the kit but at a cost. Its cheaper to source your own headlights from Japan yourself which would work out a lot cheaper (my next job!). Might also be worth noting that it took 4 months from first getting in contact with Newera and Bee*R about the kit to it arriving in a van outside my house!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> I think of the sense of accomplishment I'll get when it rolls out of the garage and out onto the road for the first time, nothing will match that..


That's why i want to (eventually) do my project. Similar to what you're doing in the sense that i want to put the SR20DET in the HCR32 Skyline Coupe. But where ours will differ is in the purpose of the vehicle. Where you want to drift the hell out of yours, mine will be street driven and resemble a BNR32 GT-R (front bumper, grille, hood and rear wing). Plus i want to twin turbo the SR20. Before anyone flames me about that, its just to say i can & have done it. I mean how rare is an SR20DET in an HCR32 much less a twin turbo SR20. :chuckle: So that's my overal plan when the time eventually rolls around.

Been following your bulidup on the Driftworks forum and here, as well as Alex's. You two are my role models for my eventual build. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see the next chapter in the build and the end result.

Kurn. :bowdown1:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

looking forward to your finished car man, what rims and brakes you looking at though?


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Amazing work! It wont be long before your car ends up on the cover of a magazine! 

Jon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

[j]Desing said:


> Amazing work! It wont be long before your car ends up on the cover of a magazine!
> 
> Jon


Yeh I've been approached by a few magazines now for features (with the possibility of covers) of the car when its done. I suppose its all down to the final finish of the car really. Me being me (a pedantic perfectionist) I won't be happy until its just right! 

I got my fuel tank yesterday, a nice custom made 35litre tank with welded on swirlpot


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats on the magazine proposal. And thanks for sharing the build up, the fuel tank looks very original.

Jon


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I am still amazed by the build quality. Superb

keep it up, really enjoying this topic.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Any updates sideways.taff?? I'm following your progress with interest


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

quality stuff!


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

You're a rockstar, man.:wavey:


----------



## r5ben (Sep 5, 2006)

looking wicked mate cant wait to see it all sprayed up etc


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh yeh, forgot a few updates here..

I finished the two rear arch mods. 









































Finished the fuel tank mounting bracket

















Test fitted the rims where they should be when I get some proper offset 10.5j rims.

































Mounted up the front bumper and clamped it in place so that I can make some intercooler, radiator and bumper mounts combined.

















The fit on the kit is second to none

































I made some support brackets for the rear fenders and rear bumper. These are disposable really as I'll have a few sets with me just incase one gets bent or broken on track.

















Then more recently I've been mocking up the v-mount setup with a temporary intercooler whilst I wait for the final on to turn up.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its not only a driftcar,its a masterpiece of a driftcar,biggest respect for that work and money you put into it.

Alex


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

what front bumper is that, look great!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its the Bee*R R324 bumper.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Said it before and i'll say it again - excellent work 

Now the bodywork is taking shape would it be possible to fit any R34 bumper?
Not that i don't like the Bee R one, i'm just interested to know


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think so, there's the stepped edge on the sides where it meets the front wings.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Not having a go, cos there's some great work involved, but why? You've got quite a few 200sx bits on there, why not just use a 200sx as your starting point?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Cord said:


> but why?


Because?

Great project.

Phil


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Because the R32GTS cost him next to nothing - so what better possible start to a project? 

Butuz


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice one mate that's one hell of an update  .It's starting to take shape now and looks real nice :bowdown1: .Keep 'em coming


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Cord said:


> Not having a go, cos there's some great work involved, but why? You've got quite a few 200sx bits on there, why not just use a 200sx as your starting point?


1. Because I prefer the look of the R32 over any of the S-body cars

2. Because, as Butuz pointed out, the car was dirt cheap - £500

3. Because its different!

4. Because I can...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play to you once again mate.....looks like it's coming along nicely  

Just out of interest....how comes you going for the V Mount rather then normal front mount set up ?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

sideways.taff said:


> 1. Because I prefer the look of the R32 over any of the S-body cars
> 
> 2. Because, as Butuz pointed out, the car was dirt cheap - £500
> 
> ...


Wasn't being arsey, just wondered why that particular car. I know getting it for £500 is a bloody good incentive, but it seems like many of the parts have had a great deal of thought go into them. And i just wondered if there was a specific reason why skyline over 200. Cheers.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome project mate. looking forward to see the finished procuct. 

James.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

would you mind letting me know how much the 34 kit cost and where it came from would be appreciated


Fantastic work on this aswell, in the middle of building a drift car myself not a skyline though it Jap and 1 of a kind , will post it up when finished


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have made a V-mount / top mount setup on my s13, It works verry good! 
The main reasons for V-mount is:
-The shortest IC piping possible for best response.
- COLD air trough your IC and the radiator, not heated up by one or the other


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

If you dont mind telling us, how much have you spent on the project so far?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

£12k and I'm not even half way there, I've spent £1k in the last week


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fabian - Cheers for the info on the V mount, nice one !

So come on sideways-taff....I've asked before.....what colour you going for ? Or is it a secret ?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Fabian - Cheers for the info on the V mount, nice one !
> 
> So come on sideways-taff....I've asked before.....what colour you going for ? Or is it a secret ?


A colour that is mixed from the tree sap produced from the rain forest, a koala bears spit and.... well needless to say you'll have to wait and see... not long now 

Overnight parts from Japan....

Well maybe not overnight, but a week and a half  Newera sort me out again.. Top lads! 

Before anyone asks.. no I wasn't going to pay the stupid amounts of cash needed to buy the Xenon units! I could buy four non-xenon headlights for the price of a pair of the xenons!


















edit: nearly forgot about the new throttle pedal that I've made. Its ready to be welded and have a pivot pin machined for it!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

hehehe....fair play mate !

I wouldnt care about the headlights either personally....people will probably be to busy trying to work out the hell the car is  

Going by that second picture above, your going to need some HUUUGE rims to fill those arches !


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

18x9 front 18x10 rear both in low offset.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

9" at the front....Is that with a spacer as well ? I'd have thought you'd need like 11" to fill those beastie arches going by the pics.

Keep up the good work


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I still want to be able to turn the wheels without needing a bionic arm transplant...  A superlow offset 9" rim will help gain clearance with the chassis rails too allowing me to run more lock


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

This is by far and away the most interesting project that has graced this forum in a long, long time. Really nice to see. May your soul go to hell for not using an RB though   Keep the pics coming.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

There's an RB26DETT in my GTR which looks like it'll turn into the taff*tune drag car.:smokin:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

yay ! .. headlights !!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Mmmmm r34 headlights 

Yummmmmmy 

Butuz


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Why have you gone bottom pivoted clutch and brake, but top pivoted throttle? Do you not think it will hinder heel and toeing, and feel strange when swapping from throttle to brake?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm going to try a top pivoted throttle first, if that doesn't work too well then I'll make a floor mounted one.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome, looks like the project is comming along.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Can't believe I have missed this...AMAZING project and hats off to you for undertaking such a job. You are obviously very gifted when it comes to this. Looks the boll$$cks so far


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

My new intercooler turned up yesterday which is a bit smaller than the one that I had in there for mockup and a hell of a lot lighter and perfect for my application without needing to modify it at all.










Today I set about making a mount for it and the bumper combined and I must say I'm pretty chuffed with todays efforts even though the welder was being a complete ****** and I had to strip it down to clean the insides out at one point!










I reckon the bonnet needs a big trim job to get it to fit lol! 










































I'm going to put some vertical stays in to support the front of the bracket and probably brace it to the bottom of the radiator support. As it is now, left unsupported the front sags about 5mm so I need something to brace it back up, but that will have to wait until I have a new section between the chassis rails (damn rust!)


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

*Dreams DO come true.*

:clap:


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Cars coming on well, I am very impresed with the effort and the results, 

I also see from the Photos that the Plugs and Grout in the Kitchin isnt finished.

Proitrys are in favour of the car 

Well done

Nigel


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hahaha, that tile work is my dads forte lol. I have nothing to do with DIY around here, it aint my house lol!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> also see from the Photos that the Plugs and Grout in the Kitchin isnt finished.


LOL Nigel 

Come on Sideways.Taff......stop going to work all day and get this project finished


----------



## Big Drifter (Nov 22, 2006)

Wat are you doing with the old engine, gbox and the bodykit u used at the start?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

All gone! The RB20DE and gearbox I gave away free to a good home and the bodykit was sold to Alex j B on here.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Quality Taff, coming on nicely


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

it's simply amazing :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

very good work mate


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

speechless.......such an informative project......makes me want to get some plasticine and make something.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Forget the plasticine - make us a trade account with a nice chunk of discount 

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've allready sorted a discount on off the shelf parts at Pace Products today!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

mate looking good! proud to say your a welshman too!!! Seriously though wish i had the talent to do something like that, and the patience!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

V-mount looks interesting - wonder if I ought to look into doing that to my R32...

argh nevermind, I'd have to chuck my RB26 and go with an SR20 to get the room to V-mount the IC 

How will you have the IC exhaust flow out of the hood?


----------



## GTS-T (Jul 20, 2006)

amazing...
just amazing...


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

like every other viewer really enjoying the story from start to current posts nice one bloke.


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

I need my fix.


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Hopefully he's busy finishing the project. This is one of those occations where you want to see the finish by the journey is fun too.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry, I've been busy just mounting the harnesses, fitting the seats properly, welding a bracket for the centre mirror and making a battery tray. Nothing fantastic to show really.


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing mate really liking this, how come you chose to use an SR20 engine instead of the RB20 engine with uprated bits??

brilliant car


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

SR20 is much lighter and so a) makes the whole car lighter, and b) moves the car's balance more to the rear. 

(pity they sound absooutly poo tho) 

Butuz


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

I have to say thats a brilliant project mate, dunno how the hell I missed this before.

Looking forward to the next installment 

Gaz.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's the aformentioned battery tray I made:









V-mount intercooler and radiator support bracket:









Interior all stripped out now. All fabrication work is complete on the interior now.. just need to sort a few details on the front of the car with the radiator mounts and I'll be ready to strip the paint off and seam weld the floorpan. I've got two weeks off over Christmas so hopefully it'll be in paint by the second week in January.. fingers crossed.


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

I kinda got used to the Black and white look :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Did you made your one holes in the bracket and the support frame inside the car?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeh I did!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Yeh I did!


Impressive :smokin:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Great looking project, been following this on DW too. :smokin: 

Why did you position the hand brake angled towards the driver? Won't that be a bit awkward to use?


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Seems your addicted to metal working and welding


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

This just came up for sale in Korea - I think yours is going to turn out better though! The wheels are totally ridiculous in the first pic:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

kaneda said:


> Why did you position the hand brake angled towards the driver? Won't that be a bit awkward to use?


Because believe it or not it makes much more sense! Think about it, swing your arm out to grab the handbrake, pull it and notice how you're arm is pulling it...its awkward. I've turned the handbrake so that it acts in line with my arm which makes it much more comfortable. Its something I picked up from a project that was done at Prodrive on the GroupN Impreza's. Its so logical I don't know why it isn't done more often.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2006)

I reckon that Blue R234 kismetcapitan posted would look alright if they just had some pods or had an aftermarket rear on the car.. doesnt flop with the rest of the car.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Doesnt look like the Bee*R 324 kit that.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Any new up-dates?


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

not heard from ya in ages Taff. let us know what you been been up to and how the cars getting on:wavey:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry lads, been busy fabricating the mounts for the intercooler and cutting the tension rod braces up to make room for the tilted rad. At least everything is mounted in now!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looking fantastic Bryn - going to be a great spring for you at this rate :smokin:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

is the intercooler going to stay in that up position? because it looks like it might not get any air flow to it that way.


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

course it will, the air will pass through the front bumper and then through the intercooler and then the warmed air will then pass out of the vents in the bonnet.


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

it seems like the angle angle of the IC restricts the IC airflow, but I think the that the bad effects will be minimal. Cause the air flows more easily in the " mouth" of the system than throught the radiator and IC. so the air is forced trough both the radiator and the IC. and cooling will remain. Also the flat mounted IC's heat will want to flow upwarts due to the heat that wants to rise. From a thermical point of view V-mount is about optimal. I had a v-mount setup, and I never had a hot IC also didn't with slow speeds.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

sideways.taff said:


> Because believe it or not it makes much more sense! Think about it, swing your arm out to grab the handbrake, pull it and notice how you're arm is pulling it...its awkward. I've turned the handbrake so that it acts in line with my arm which makes it much more comfortable. Its something I picked up from a project that was done at Prodrive on the GroupN Impreza's. Its so logical I don't know why it isn't done more often.


Maybe he meant what I'm thinking.. ie why is it backwards? Is it a drift thing to push it rather than pull?


Excellent work by the way:bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

fabianGTR34 said:


> it seems like the angle angle of the IC restricts the IC airflow, but I think the that the bad effects will be minimal. Cause the air flows more easily in the " mouth" of the system than throught the radiator and IC. so the air is forced trough both the radiator and the IC. and cooling will remain. Also the flat mounted IC's heat will want to flow upwarts due to the heat that wants to rise. From a thermical point of view V-mount is about optimal. I had a v-mount setup, and I never had a hot IC also didn't with slow speeds.


The key to efficient airflow is ducting the maximum amount of air into both the intercooler and radiator. At the moment it seems as if no air will get to the intercooler but once there are ducts in place to direct the air through it it'll be as effective as an FMIC. What most V-mount setups neglect is effective ducting and therefore loose the efficiency.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

jameswrx said:


> Maybe he meant what I'm thinking.. ie why is it backwards? Is it a drift thing to push it rather than pull?


You still pull the handbrake mate. Look at where the master cylinder is


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I rolled the car out of the garage for the first time with the kit on today to take some photos of it to document its build further. The car is ready to be stripped back to a bare shell again now to get everything painted and ready to be put back together.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

This car is sick!!! mashalla , sideways.taff , u r doing it very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see this thing goes sideways.

Very nice job done


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

man that car is looking really sick, doing an amazing job with it!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice progress there, thank you for putting the Bee-R kit pics up . . . I was guessing for a while now, what exactly the parts of that R324 kit are.
So the rear arch enlargement seems to fit well on the GTS arches. How does it look under the wheel arches?

:clap: :clap:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its not even finished and I've allready rolled it! Should be ready for the sandblasters in about a week or so


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

wow!


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a question I know nobody has asked. . . . .

What YEAR is the Skyline R32? Because it is gonna be the wildest R32 this side of the World!

_______________________________________________________
1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R (Still a Virgin Car, but not for long!)
1995 Toyota Supra Turbo (Pro Street)
1995 Eagle Talon TSi AWD NSX Widebody (1st Car Ever!) SOLD in 2005.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

This one's a 1992 R32 GTS.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

When do you expect the car to be complete now ?

Cant wait to see this in action at a drift practice day.


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

I am absolutly blown away 
fantastic

i will be keeping watch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Sideways :wavey: 

great stuff I am seing here. Almost as mine, really. I am using a GTR as base, keeping the RB, design and produce my own body kit. and hope to get the quality in the car you have shown us here as well. I cannot find time to start the post up, its so much work. But really beautiful what you are doing. 

How are you directing the air through both radiator and IC and will you vent it through the hood? 

Cant wait to see it painted! How much wider is the body?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

CarCouture said:


> How are you directing the air through both radiator and IC and will you vent it through the hood?


I'm wondering this as well. I see that you're moving the bonnet vent forward to connect to the IC duct work but how are you managing airflow through the radiator traveling underneath the car?


----------



## FancyShmancy (Jan 8, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> You still pull the handbrake mate. Look at where the master cylinder is


I believe what they're wondering (as am I) is why you turned the handle around so it's pointing towards you rather than away like normally. If it's comfort you're after, this seems like a complete 180 of your goal.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

FancyShmancy said:


> I believe what they're wondering (as am I) is why you turned the handle around so it's pointing towards you rather than away like normally. If it's comfort you're after, this seems like a complete 180 of your goal.


Then, thats where you'd be completely wrong!


----------



## FancyShmancy (Jan 8, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Then, thats where you'd be completely wrong!


Well after looking back through the pics, it almost looks like you're going to have it mounted vertically in the same fashion as the shifter. I could understand that, especially if this is to be a drifter, taking your hand from the shifter to jerk the handbrake to start your drift and right back to the shifter would seem to be simpler in that sense at least.

Then again, maybe I'm wrong and you're going to just have it horizontally and pointed towards you like I thought before. Even so, I supposed it's not that radical of an amount of movement to where it would be awkward pointing towards you, probably only 6 or 7 inches at best vertically.

And I know that now I'm rambling, but I could also see why you might have to fabricate it to point towards you also so that you can still reach it easily after reading about not being able to reach the dash when fully strapped in.

This whole oddly mounted handbrake thing is just really baffling me I suppose lol. Anyways, great looking car so far, can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its something I looked into at university for of the anthropometrics and ergonimics part of my degree. Leaving the lever in a more normal position would mean that you were pulling it in much the same way as you'd be trying to lift a shopping bag at your side by moving your shoulder, turning the lever means that the action is more like trying to lift the shopping bag by moving your elbow, which is far easier. It just makes logical sense if you've looked into how the body works 

Its typically not used on road cars due to packaging constraints and the use of mechanical handbrakes rather than hydraulics.


----------



## FancyShmancy (Jan 8, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Its something I looked into at university for of the anthropometrics and ergonimics part of my degree. Leaving the lever in a more normal position would mean that you were pulling it in much the same way as you'd be trying to lift a shopping bag at your side by moving your shoulder, turning the lever means that the action is more like trying to lift the shopping bag by moving your elbow, which is far easier. It just makes logical sense if you've looked into how the body works
> 
> Its typically not used on road cars due to packaging constraints and the use of mechanical handbrakes rather than hydraulics.


thanks that makes a lot more sense to me now  

keep up the good work!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Yea, looking real great. This has been a fantastic build. Thanks for sharing taff


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Aphid said:


> Yea, looking real great. This has been a fantastic build. Thanks for sharing taff


Thanks, it feels as if its just the tip of the iceberg at the moment, the fabrication work I can deal with as its the sort of thing that you can just attack and get on with. Its the final details and keeping the whole lot neat and tidy in the end that's going to take the time. Especially if I decide to build my own engine rather than ship a Tomei lump over. 

Hopefully, if I can crack on as I've been doing the last two days I can have the shell ready to go to the sandblaster by the weekend and have it back soon after, hopefully allready primered up and ready for paint!  Christ I can't wait to have it in paint. Everything is just dirty and grotty looking now, I'm looking forward to having clean things to put my hands on!


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

I think you shuld change your location from Carmarthenshire to Carmarathonshire as this is an awesome and very interesting project to see come together


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

How much power are you looking to get out of the SR20?
Is it also gonna been a Sunday cruiser too, you know, for joy riding?
_________________________________________________________

BTW, I got a friend with a 1999 Honda Prelude Type SH (Auto w/ Speed Shift)
It's a VIRGIN car (as I like to call them) meaning it has had NO mods done to it what so ever. The car is mint and babied since he bought it 2 1/2 Years ago.

I told him that I was willing to give him my 1991 R32 GT-R Engine for his Prelude to make it a real sleeper. (I am using the empty shell and interior for something else and everything Engine/Drivetrain & Suspension wise can go in his Prelude).

It will be RWD which makes it all more easier to put in and a better way to start with minimum weight. I am also designing a concept (but subtle) look for the car. It's all Tri-colour White (Looks like pearl, but isn't).

So, I guess the Project Name can be *HONDA PRELUDE Type GT-R. *Condsidering With with Black is a Type-R thing, his car is already halfway there. Color-wise! 

Should be a great show car/ drag car when finished! 


. . . whenever we start it. He is STILL driving his car around!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Got my new lightweight doors (50% lighter than standard doors - 6kg saving per door) and an FRP bootlid skin.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahh very nice Taff. Sorry if I missed it but have you decided on a color for the car?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

I think that's top secret!:chuckle: lol You'll have to wait with the rest of us.....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Got my new lightweight doors (50% lighter than standard doors - 6kg saving per door) and an FRP bootlid skin.


Do you still have a manual handle to open the window, and what material is the window? I saw once a full plastic door with a plexi-glas window that couldn't be removed (opened) with just a vent for fresh air (-10kg each)


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

[j]Desing: Mr.Individualist is right... some people do know, or have a vague idea of what colours it could be, but I've not really told anyone but some close friends who've helped me with the car.

gtrlux: Gary @ Japsalon made the doors in such a way that they could be trimmed back and drilled out to fully replicate the standard door, so if needed they could be fitted with the normal electric window regulator and standard glass along with all the standard trim and door cards. I'm going to be bonding a polycarbonate window to the top of the door and making a stainless steel window frame that'll keep the window in place. I might put an opening slider in the window like you see on some rally cars with poly windows.

As for ducts I'll be fitting NACA ducts into the rear quarter windows and ducting the air forwards to try and get some form of circulating air directed towards the screen to help demist it if it rains. I'll also be putting some holes across the top of the rear screen to help exhaust the circulating air from inside.


----------



## IRB20 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Mate awesome build.

Im currently putting a 1jz with to4z, 850cc injectors and all the rest into a 180sx, and building it up as a drift car only.

Unfortunately i have no where near the amount of skill you have with welding etc otherwise id be doing the same sort of thing with tub front and rear.

Cant wait to see some more updates as the days pass 

Simon


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Very impressive!! you must be saving an absolute fortune doing all of this work yourself! Cant wait to see the finished product!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

holy cow!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Just to show that I've not actually been slacking. I've not updated in a while because I've been doing the monotonous task of seam welding and cleaning the seam and floor sealant off the underside. Its not a fun job and I can't stand doing it for more than a couple of hours at a time as the fumes and smoke just overpowers me and I can't leave the door open as its fecking freezing out there lol!

















I've also finished up the front brace. Channeled to accomodate the v-mounted radiator outlet.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

How are you support the car on it's side to stop it from sitting on the side panels???

I've looked at the other pics and can't work it out

Simon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its sitting on the rear quarter but supported by axle stands on the cage. Not too fussed about the shape of the rear quarters as they're hidden under the R324 rear fenders.


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

what you need at this point is a cheerleading squad to cheer you on.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

junglechink said:


> what you need at this point is a cheerleading squad to cheer you on.


I'm off to see Taffy this weekend - I'll make sure I bring my pom poms :flame: 

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Are you? Did you tell me you were coming over? I was thinking about venturing over to Cardiff for the SXOC meet!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Pefect 

I didnt want to tell you till I actually got the shocks off - took me 3 hours to get that 1 rounded bolt off last weekend  

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Bring them along with you then, I'll see whether I want them or not and whether they're in better condition than my manky old Tein's!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

any new pics ??


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Just these two of the newly scalloped front arch tubs to gain space for ducting:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

love the project,....now hurry up, I want/need to see it finished...lol


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

cant wait to see this when its finished


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Wont the wheel hit that when you have it in full lock?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No.


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

Haha, man of few words, but lots of skilllllll...


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

wow only seen this project now, very impressed, ill be keeping an eye on it, best of luck with it, can't wait to see this when its finished!!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

lovely car mate. very nice idea for a project indeed, and one I've had on my mind for a while now. SR20 in a 32 GTS chassis is a good idea. the only things I would do differently would be to leave the wishbones in the front instead of going for the macpherson strut set-up. and I would chuck a GTR cradle in the back (alloy hubs etc).

other than that I can't think of anything I'd do differently, and those things are just personal preference. It will be a very, very nice car when finished.


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I believe the MCPherson struts can have more steering angle, and are superior for Drifting because of that..


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its the limitation in caster angle thats inherent in the wishbone design on the R32. Increasing caster should make the car more drivable whilst drifting, i.e. the wheels tend to bring themselves back to centre a bit more therefore not needing as much phyiscal input to straighten the wheels up.

The shell has now been away with the sandblaster for the last week. I'm hoping to have it back here all etch primered and ready for paint prep by mid next week. Hopefully I'll have a rolling shell the weekend after


----------



## r33_racer (Feb 21, 2007)

Just how much caster are you aiming for in that thing exactly? Over 8 degrees??

I always thought wishbone suspension would be more ideal for drifting as its stronger due to support top and bottom with the shock only doing its job, whilst with Macphurson strut setup the shock not only absorbs, it also takes all the side loading as it is the top support. Just seems like an inherent weakness. Either way you have your reasons for going that way.

Very nice build up by the way. Im loving the fabrication in all this work :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Today I have been mostly sanding, drilling and filing..

I've sanded and smoothed the bootlid skin that I got from Gazza @ Japsalon. Gary, you could have at least smoothed the GTSt bootlid that you used before you laid the FRP onto it to make the mould for the lightweight skins... I've smoothed off where the standard GTSt rear spoiler mounts up (on the sides and two holes in the middle) and theres a small ridge on the drivers side thats now cleaned up. Seeing that the boot will be pinned in place I also smoothed off where the boot lock should be... now its bloomin' smooth and ready for a coat of primer 









I've also cut one of Japsalon's lightweight FRP doors up to fit the relevant latches, catches, handles and hinges. It all works nicely. I only need to make the cutout for the outer door handle tomorrow and sand it all down and it too will be ready for a coat of primer


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its been a long time coming but at least its back, cleaned and in primer, just need to tidy a few bits up and add some filler in places, add some seam sealer and then get the paint guns out 

Followed my dad towing the car home:









After a lot of lifting and juggling we managed to get the car back on its axle stands and back in its garage









A couple of shots of how tidy it looks inside, notice the newly zinc-cadmium coated Subframe nuts on the boot shot 

















And an overall look of it with one door trial fitted with my new mirror plate mould placed where it should be


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

nice mate, coming along great


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW, she's finally in primer. I was expecting paint, but oh well. Just more fitting to be involved before that happens.

I wouldn't want you to rush things to fast.

This car is going to come out flawless and great, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Hope it dont take too long to finish cos i wanna see the finished product at some of this years meets nice work on the boot lid btw. looks realy smooth


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Great project, I have just read it from the start.

I do a fair bit of home fabriation and wondered if you could share with me what tool you use to produce the holes in the sheet that you have added for example on the a pillar support?

Thanks

David


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

David; its just a simple punch and flare tool. You can buy a set of punches and a set of flare tools at frost.co.uk.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Project looks like its coming on nicely !


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I forgot to say... the engine bay is painted:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I speak for everyone "we need an update mate "


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

You can check out the Tafftune Website for updates by the way 

taff*tune

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

As Butuz said have a look on taff*tune, I try to keep on top of updates on my website and occasionally forget to update various forum threads.


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> As Butuz said have a look on taff*tune, I try to keep on top of updates on my website and occasionally forget to update various forum threads.



*bump. Just in case you forgot about THIS particular Forum Thread! :wavey:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I've started bolting things back in now. I need to sort some parts out for powder coating (want to get the rear subframe and front brace done now as they look pretty tatty compared to the rest of the bits!)

Anyway, pictures:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome job! i can't wait to see the next bits on.


----------



## Zed (Jan 13, 2007)

just read this from start to finish and I must say hats off to you!

Ive done 2 strips and rebuilds to a shell like that, tho nowhere near to the level that you are going!

They were restoration and mild modifications and it really is hard, time consuming graft!!

Good stuff indeed!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

:squintdan Your back again love the car and the work you are doing and I have to say it looks top quality stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks fantastic mate....I'm still taken back by the fact you've done all this yourself !


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

You are a artist. That is a true work of art .Well done.:bowdown1:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Fantastic work Congrats:bowdown1: been meaning to ask this question for a while now, it has been mentioned a few times that this body kit loses 40KG, looking at it the front/back and side skirts look at least as big as standard 32, Where exactly is the weight lost?? I am assuming the doors? Anyone.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

The Japanese fobreglass kits are very light, standard GTS front wings and bonnet are very heavy, so there would be a bit of weight loss there, rear wings are just stuck over the standard ones I assume, so thats added weight. Skirts and bumper weight loss would be minimal. Can't really see 40kg weight loss on the kit alone.

Alex B


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

considering the amount of rear wing/arch that was cut out I can see 40kg being a reasonable weight loss.

Simon


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Just read this from start to finish mate, such a good project. Personally i wouldnt want to drift it after putting all that work into it! id be scared i'd trash it!!!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Wow... this is just great


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Cool badge for it:









Remote brake bias adjuster knob:









Firewall fixed and sealed:









Went and got my wheels from the Gareth at Newera near Brighton:

























Bolted some suspension on to check the new wheels for clearance and any need for spacers (I need 10mm at the front)









































Then I cut a hole in the expensive Bee*r R324 panels!!!! 

































Fitted the cut off and extinguisher pull cables:

























Note the NACA duct in the rear quarter light...









Got lock?


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

Excuse my noobicism but how does that fire extinguisher set up cut into the front quarter panel work?


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

kraqcommando said:


> Excuse my noobicism but how does that fire extinguisher set up cut into the front quarter panel work?


Bowden cable, pulling on the handle does exactly the same as squeezing the handle. The extinguisher output is plumbed to what ever area of the car its needed in, eg; engine bay.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

WOOO:thumbsup: more shiny bits. Was it painfull to cut the hole? I realy think that the front suspention changes you got crap for is realy coming into is own with allll that lock:chuckle:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

absolutely awesome amount of work put into that

and the cabin in gloss white is just too cool


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

i've been reading this since you first started the thread. this car is gorgeous and is gonna be a work of art when you're finally done with it :thumbsup: 

p.s. would you like to come and trick out my impreza just like your skyline :chuckle:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Absolutely amazing ... can't wait to see the finished machine.


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Top lad and top project !

Nice steering angle, could do with that on a standard car !


----------



## LukoPolo (May 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Update time, the rear end went back on the car with a clean subframe and the adjustable links, so there was 4 wheels back on the car for the first time in ages:


































and today I finished sorting the four panels that make up the duct, just need to clean them up, tidy them up around the edges and then fixing it all together and sealing up the joints. I'm pretty happy with the way its turned out considering I don't have a sheet metal folder (re: two blocks of wood and hammers) or a sheet metal roller (re: big cellulose thinners barrell)

With the bumper in place:

























































and with the bumper removed:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks good, completely different way of mounting the intercooler but the big air vent should get the air to the intercooler no probs.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice wheels too


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

looks just like this


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

logic said:


> looks just like this


hate to go off topic, but where did you get those pics? can you post the link so i can see the rest? i'm a impreza owner/nut which explains it.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

digitalboy40 said:


> hate to go off topic, but where did you get those pics? can you post the link so i can see the rest? i'm a impreza owner/nut which explains it.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68681-my-pics-prodrive-2007-56-k-warning.html?highlight=prodrive

*Back on Topic*
Taff, you sir are an inspiration too a lot of us with this build, I can't wait to see this monster when it's completed, Make sure you get a pic of the grin on your face after the first donut :clap:


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

digitalboy40 said:


> hate to go off topic, but where did you get those pics? can you post the link so i can see the rest? i'm a impreza owner/nut which explains it.


here is me and my friends blog 
trackdayweapons


----------



## GT-R_Dan (Apr 25, 2007)

Kinda belittles my ECU upgrade project. I'd be curious to know what the car weighs when you're done. I bet you break even.


----------



## dorrell (Jan 18, 2007)

any updates mr taff?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

oops my grinder and drill slipped....


























Now I've got to figure out how to plug the gap between the top and bottom skins, any hints and tips?

I also cut open the vents in the front wings too as they look daft having a recess there and no vent.









And here's roundup of other recent goings on out in the garage then. There's not really been any big jobs done, just as I said in my last post, a lot of small mundane pieces of fabrication etc etc, so here's an update:

Aerocatches fitted (still need to be screwed in place but theres no point doing that before paint)









Reservoirs bolted in with correct nuts (7/16th BSP as apose to the spare suspension nuts I had lying around that were close but not the right size thread - they were bigger so they haven't knackered the threads up)









Made some new aluminium rad brackets up that bolt up to the brace that use small wiring rubber grommets instead of those horrid looking OEM mounts. I've inserted two rivnuts on either side to bolt the ally brackets on, I love rivnuts.

















The clean, decluttered and painted steering column went in. I just need to make an aluminium cover over the steering wheel boss now as thats ugly as sin. You can also just about see the custom floor mounted throttle pedal I've made, I'm not entirely happy with it as it has about 3mm of play in it right at the top which comes from the hole through the pivot being slightly oversize  So I might need to make a new pivot pin for it thats a nice snug fit without being an interferance fit.

























The v-mount duct mould is now almost ready, I just need to add a lip around the insides of the openings before I make the kevlar parts. I should get the materials for the duct on Thursday/Friday so I should be able to get going with that on Sunday.









The new DW adjustable bottom arm set arrived early this morning after ordering them yesterday (great turnaround once again). After trying to figure out how to bolt the tension arms up over lunchtime, Phil said to just knock the studs out of the D2 tension arms. So I did and everything seems hunky-dory now.

































Rear wishbones will go in tomorrow night


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> Now I've got to figure out how to plug the gap between the top and bottom skins, any hints and tips?



You seam to be handy with fibre glass, why not use that?

You can tidy it up before the paint job.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Scott said:


> You seam to be handy with fibre glass, why not use that?
> 
> You can tidy it up before the paint job.


It'll be about 4 times heavier as it'll need to be a lot thicker than the kevlar and it will look untidy.


----------



## dorrell (Jan 18, 2007)

this project log is god like


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Stunning Bryn absoluely stunning :clap: 
Has to be the most impressive self build here in the UK by a non tuner by some way.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Bryn, looks great. Keep on going, man :clap: :clap: 

Regarding the top and bottom half of the hood, you can use construction foam/PU foam. Make it foam out from the side you inject it, (be careful that the foam does not lift a gap inbetween the halfs) so when dry you can a use sharp knife (best is hot wire cutter) and cut it off nicely. Afterward sand it so that you can put a thin layer of body filler on top of the foam leveling even both edges from top and bottom half. Then paint it. 

If the bottom is not touching the top to glue them together that is one of the easiest and quickest ways.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

bloody brilliant.

Steering column : is it a standard skyline item extended? If so.... details please?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, keep going man! Looks amazing.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

:bowdown1: <--- That's me bowing down to you Bryn - an amazing effort :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thomas: Yeh, I thought about that but wasn't sure whether the foam would go everywhere lol.. I might give it a try now though. 

Adam: It's just a standard R32 steering column with all the over engineered bracketry, pivot and extending system taken out. I've saved 3kg by ripping the old brackets, switchgear and ignition barrell out. Since the column has a sliding joint in it for the standard length adjustment I used that to extend it over where it normally is to where I want it then welded the two sliding parts of the column together. All I need now is a kitcar type indicator and headlight dip/mainbeam stalk that clamps to the column rather than the super bulky OEM crap 

Cheers to everyone else for the kind words. Its been a long and winding road but I can actually see the finish line in the distance now.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Still looking crazy, love to see the end result.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

for the bonnet skins gap you can buy some low density foam blocks from your composites supplier, cut it to shape and bond/stick it it. then just use a 1oz GRP matt over the top for strength and a surface to paint on.

Simon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Simonh said:


> for the bonnet skins gap you can buy some low density foam blocks from your composites supplier, cut it to shape and bond/stick it it. then just use a 1oz GRP matt over the top for strength and a surface to paint on.
> 
> Simon


I've got Styrofoam blocks here so I guess those'll do the job nicely


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is styrofoam thermally stable?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

i have used expanding foam to fill the bonnet between the skins and it worked brilliantly, made the bonnet nice and strong but kept it light and wasnt too hard to do at all...

Hats off to you for such an awesome project  top quality work !


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Simonh said:


> is styrofoam thermally stable?


Hmm.. good point. I dunno. But I guess its only there to hold the bonnet in shape whilst I lay up the FRP over it anyway.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Very well thought out cooling arrangement for your V-mount I.C., Bryn :smokin: 

Hats off to you again >>> :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Also thinking about it the styrene content of the resin may well dissolve the styrafoam to!

I'll try and find out what the stuff is called.

Simon


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

just spoke to my 'chap' if you are using an expoxy resin then styrafoam is fine if using an isothallic or polyester resin then a polyurathane foam must be used.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeh I'll be using Epoxy resin (as soon as it arrives). I learnt that polyester resin melts the styrofoam the hard way...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

And some rear wishbones:


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

looking good brian 

shouldnt be much longer now till its done should it lol 

u started with the engine yet


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Almost there! project is comming along very well.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've just had a nice little surprise arrive courtesy of Miguel at Newera. When Parcelforce turned up with a parcel covered in Japanese shipping slips and stickers I was all confused, I thought I must've done some sleep shopping sometime as I haven't been expecting any shipments from Japan (re: overnight parts from Japan) and the note in the box simply said "plastic covers"... hmm. I opened it to find a pair of LED rear R32 lights. "I never ordered these" sprang to mind, I'd looked at getting a pair but couldn't justify spending the money on them as they were rear lights and I allready had rear lights, just not as new and shiny and just standard. I was still confused until I found the little pink post-it note. Miguel, you are a legend!  It just bought a smile to my face on this damp morning.

Now do people see why I can't recommend Newera enough!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

The rear suspension set up looks dead mean, Brian [:chuckle:]

V.nice of Miguel ................ be interesting to see those in, will certainly add to the pimpster look :smokin:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> I've just had a nice little surprise arrive courtesy of Miguel at Newera. When Parcelforce turned up with a parcel covered in Japanese shipping slips and stickers I was all confused, I thought I must've done some sleep shopping sometime as I haven't been expecting any shipments from Japan (re: overnight parts from Japan) and the note in the box simply said "plastic covers"... hmm. I opened it to find a pair of LED rear R32 lights. "I never ordered these" sprang to mind, I'd looked at getting a pair but couldn't justify spending the money on them as they were rear lights and I allready had rear lights, just not as new and shiny and just standard. I was still confused until I found the little pink post-it note. Miguel, you are a legend!  It just bought a smile to my face on this damp morning.
> 
> Now do people see why I can't recommend Newera enough!


Awesome! Thats the kind of people we need more of here  If only every vendor/shop treated their customers in this manner (not necessarily giving them parts, but the thought at least)


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Individualist said:


> Brian [:chuckle:]


Why I oughta....:banned: God knows how many times I've been called Brian in the past, and I dunno why, its not my name.  



Individualist said:


> V.nice of Miguel ................ be interesting to see those in, will certainly add to the pimpster look :smokin:


Yeh, can't quite get over the last couple of weeks I've had with getting parts for free!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, nice gift Miguel !

Car's seriously coming together now mate....cant wait to see it finished :bowdown1:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

My pleasure mate!

I'd taken a look at the rear and thought... Hmmm It could really use some Zacetec LED lights to help modernise it... So I took them off the shelf and sent 'em  !

I hear your's is cracked - We might just have a driver's side cover for the rear light kicking about from a cancelled order years ago... Will take a look next week and confirm. You can have it for free if so.

Miguel.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The guys at Driftworks sorted me out with a nice full set of matching DW arms on Saturday at Japfest

































I've also managed to get most of the twist out of the passenger side door, just need to cut down the rear edge a bit more to allow the two skins to flex a bit and rebond the two back together in place.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

they are composite doors aren't they?

warm them up before twisting them, properly warm, secure them in place and let them cool, should be enough movement in them to make it right.

Simon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Some more work done over the weekend. I've sorted out the bootlid, I was having issues with getting it to sit properly since its just an FRP top skin so it wouldn't sit flush with the top of the rear wings. So I've opted to bonding in two blocks of styrofoam to the inside of the bootskin that, when in place, sit on the rear panel where the boot lock mechanism used to be. I've also made some neat little brackets that sit over the top of the bonnet pin posts that act as another pair of spacers to lift the skin up to sit flush (I still need to make the right side bracket)

























Ergghhhh, spaghetti!









The gaps between the two skins around the bonnet vent/hole have now been filled up, just need to wait for the epoxy resin to go off so that I can sand it and fill it finally.

















Random shot of the car on its weaksauce rims









I've cleaned the manky old gearbox up too as it was looking properly sorry for itself, fitted a B&M shortshifter too which is very nice. Its all now ready for a complete strip down for a new gearkit to be assembled and fitted.









And the final shots showing how the bootlid sat once I'd made the modifications and brackets/spacers. I need to add some fibreglass back in around the lights as it now sits heigher than it used to


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

great work! look forward to seeing more


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Making progress buddy :bowdown1:


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Hiya mate,

Any progress on this great car?

Sev


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Nope, I haven't touched the car since Thursday. I had a split driveshaft boot on the GTR on Friday and I needed to replace the worn camber arms up front in time for the MOT on Saturday afternoon in time to get to Silverstone for JTS. Then last night I had to get the wheels off the GTR so that they could be sent to their new owner. I didn't do anything tonight as I hadn't finished work until 7:45 and didn't fancy starting work on the GTS that late in the evening. 

I'll be back on it tomorrow night, hopefully I'll have finished off sanding the vent in the bonnet.

I have however got my hands on a JUN style surge tank kit for the SR20 that I can hopefully use in some way to allow me to run top feed injectors and billet fuel rail on it without having clearance issues. I might end up using the JUN style kit as a mould to make a composite part.

I need to make some final adjustments to the doors and get the polycarbonate windows made up and fixed now so that I can get the rest of the bodyshell ready for paint.

I think its time now to sit down and plan through the jobs I have to do to finish the car off and stick to that otherwise I'm just going to be jumping from one little job to the next endlessly and have no clear goal at the end of it. Building cars from scratch is by no means an easy task!


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

wow cant wait to see the finished item 
any chance i will be seeing it around aberdare?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

callyuk said:


> wow cant wait to see the finished item
> any chance i will be seeing it around aberdare?


err... not unless Aberdare is on the way to an event and you spot it on a trailer lol!


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

lol fair enough


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

callyuk said:


> lol fair enough


There's Ade's white R32 GTR in Aberdare, Aberaman to be precise.

Brain, Sorry BRYN:chuckle: How many times do people get that wrong.

Thanks for the visit and will see you at the weekend with the new CV boot, Once it comes in.

Must say September might be a deadline too tight with the work you've got left to do aswell as the other daily chores that eat up time. 

Never did answer me the question of "WHY you're doing it". Spend the money on a R34 GTR or R35 GTR instead next year.

Tested the coils and all showing 0.8 across the board all eight of them, So I'm changing the plugs, Top ignition loom and test the igniton unit next to find my little missfire.

C U Soon Baz:wavey:


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

yeah i know ade we met over on a olvo forum when he had his 850 t5r god that thing was quick


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

bazgtr said:


> Never did answer me the question of "WHY you're doing it". Spend the money on a R34 GTR or R35 GTR instead next year


Probably because its one of those daft questions that there is no real answer to. I get asked that question quite often and to be blatantly honest I'm doing it because I want to do it. I wanted an R324 because it looks hard as nails, an R34 GTR wouldn't be an out and out race car spec drift car so what would be the point? I'd have to buy the GTR which would cost way more than I've spent so far and then would have to strip it to its bare bones and spend the same amount as I have on the R324 to bring it up to the spec I'd want it to be, effectively spending double the cash for no gain at all. I don't want a near standard R34 GTR, what I want is an out and out race car. Frankly the question annoys the pants off me, I know what I want and its what I've done. Its like me asking you why you cover your car in different stickers every month and not spend it on performance mods or suspension arms that you want. Sorry mate, but the question annoyed me when you asked me on Friday and its why I gave you the abrupt answer of "why not?"


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

I asked because I've never seen you answered it before on the forum so I thought you might answer it in person, But each to his own. I was unawares it's such a strong point with you. Sorry.

I do spend my money on mods(A sticker is a mod), but I change from car to car throughout the year. Would buy the suspension arms, But can't justify the price driftworks want for them. If they took £100 off I'd might buy them, but I'll think I'd go for the Nismo option.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

bazgtr said:


> I do spend my money on mods(A sticker is a mod)


whilst technically correct thats the funniest thing i've ever read on this forum  

no hold on ... it is in fact the gayest thing i've ever read on this forum ... 

you are a gay


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

brooksie said:


> whilst technically correct thats the funniest thing i've ever read on this forum
> 
> no hold on ... it is in fact the gayest thing i've ever read on this forum ...
> 
> you are a gay



Gay, Only if I drove a TVR and had my hair died blonde.
Why are you asking me out? Kiss, Kiss, Kiss.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

bazgtr said:


> Would buy the suspension arms, But can't justify the price driftworks want for them. If they took £100 off I'd might buy them, but I'll think I'd go for the Nismo option.


You'd justify spending more on Nismo parts?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

PMSL - get rid of that bloody avatar & sig brooksie - gay gay gay :chuckle: 

Sorry Bryn for the hijack:chuckle: 




brooksie said:


> whilst technically correct thats the funniest thing i've ever read on this forum
> 
> no hold on ... it is in fact the gayest thing i've ever read on this forum ...
> 
> you are a gay


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

stop trying to turn you uber gay comment back round on me m'laddo ... stickers are gay whichever way you look at it and you calling them a "mod" is clear you like it up the jacksy.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> PMSL - get rid of that bloody avatar & sig brooksie - gay gay gay :chuckle:
> 
> Sorry Bryn for the hijack:chuckle:


tis a fun hijack in light of a lack of updates John so no worries, its keeping me entertained on this fine Wednesday morning.


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

ive just sat here and pretty much loked and read all 19 pages of this project and i have to say i think your doing a awesome job and cant wait to see it finished,itll be sooo good when its done:smokin:


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

It ammuses me when grown men argue about things being 'gay'.

Personally i think stickers just make a car look like a chavved up rice-mobile but each to their own. I have 3 stickers on mine.

1. My Local Owners Club SouthernSkylines.com
2 & 3. Small 80 x 25 mm on the doors for my low key sponsor. I would never PAY to put stickers on my car!

There is a 4 door R32 GTS Automatic rocking round christchurch at the moment with two HUGE HKS stickers down the side. Got speaking to the owner and it turns out that there are no HKS parts on the car at all. Just bought them because "they look cool aye bro!"


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

wow , what a nice Work


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Finally got the XT7s on the R324 now so it sits like this... I'm surprised at how much of a spacer I'm going to need on the rears. I reckon a 25-30mm spacer will bring the rims out to the arch...which would bring the 9.5j rim offset down to et-18 or so! 


























I've also started working on the rear calipers (Front R32 GTR calipers) they were in a proper state having been painted blue, then wire brushed back and painted red so I've had to rub the whole lot down and bring it back to a dull alloy finish... I dunno whether to just leave them in the dull finish or whether to paint them.


















Note that I've smoothed the gay NISSAN text off!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

You could paint them up with Taff Tune on


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Now thats an idea!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow the calipers have come up great!!! Thank god you've got some proper skills - as opposed to the monkey you got them off 

Butuz


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

I keep getting more and more impressed every time I look at this.
:bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I'm happy with my last couple of nights work. I've finally got one of the door windows done. I ordered a big sheet of 4mm Polycarbonate and cut the window shape out (had kept the standard glass - which weighs a lot surprisingly) and bolted it in along the top of the doorskin then set about making a lightweight frame for the whole lot to bolt to to get the curvature into it without having to form it with heat and get piss poor distortion in it. I think its worked out quite nicely, the bolts around the top edge are currently pulling in a bit tight but thats because I haven't cleaned up the welds on the tabs completely yet so I'm hoping that'll dissapear once the frame is finished. I've still got two more tabs to make to secure the frame at the top of the inner doorskin to stop it twisting too much but they're pretty basic and should take no more than 20mins to make tomorrow morning... then its a case of copying the same frame for the drivers side


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great thread:bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

And some rear quarter windows with a NACA duct 


































here's the door frame ready to be final welded and painted:

















Who needs super expensive £1000 perspex screens when you can make them yourself with £100 worth of polycarbonate and £3 worth of steel bar!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

looks absolutely stunning!
I wonder if the perspex windows are actually worth the time, When you consider the weight of the frame and the actual perspex, is there much saving?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Standard door window = 6kg
Standard door window bracket = 4kg

Polycarbonate door window = 2.5kg
New door window frame = 1.5kg

So yeh.. its worth it, 12kg weight saving in just changing the windows in the doors. The rear quarter windows are 3kg lighter each too. So just by changing those four windows I've lost 18kg of weight off the car.


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

very nice work done , really !! 

thanks allot for keeping us in touch 


nice ride


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry, i'm not quite understanding how you made yours windows. so you just cut out a piece of polycarbonate in the shape of your window, made a frame, and bolted the whole thing on? how do you deal with the curving of the window?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

digitalboy40 said:


> sorry, i'm not quite understanding how you made yours windows. so you just cut out a piece of polycarbonate in the shape of your window, made a frame, and bolted the whole thing on? how do you deal with the curving of the window?



I don't get the frame you made either? When we fitted our plastic windows on the drag car we bought them already manufactured with curve and they fit snug without any frame.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've used the frame to get the curve into the window rather than, as I said, paying big money for pre-formed perspex windows (which will shatter a lot earlier than polycarbonate will - I noticed the rear windows were all broken on the drag car after the silverstone incident George). The frame also holds tension in the window to pull it tight against the door seals rather than relying on the stability of the plastic to keep it in place, I've seen plastic windows pull away from the car at high speeds. Its just there to hold the screen and stop it flapping around.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

ah okay...i think i get it now. the polycarbonate bends, so you just cut it to the shape of the window and when mounted just bends in place? whats the point of the naca duct in back? bring fresh air into the cabin? rear brake duct? does it just get glued/bonded in? 

p.s. wanna come plan out an awesome build for my impreza? haha


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting your log - it's kept me entertained for the past hour or so, whilst nursing a hangover.

Do you have a rough idea of when the project will come to completion?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

wow, awesome work!!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

digitalboy40 said:


> ah okay...i think i get it now. the polycarbonate bends, so you just cut it to the shape of the window and when mounted just bends in place?


Thats pretty much it yeh. If I get a chance this evening I'll take a photo of the window unattached to show how much the frame is needed to pull it into shape and onto the seals.



digitalboy40 said:


> whats the point of the naca duct in back? bring fresh air into the cabin? rear brake duct? does it just get glued/bonded in?


One NACA will serve as a cooling/fresh air system that'll be plumbed into a small air blower and filter assembly that'll pump fresh air into a port on the side of my helmet.

The other duct on the other side of the car may be plumbed into the same system but I don't know for sure yet, I may just use it to direct air flow forwards towards the windscreen to aid demisting on damp days. I'll be riveting and sealing them onto the window.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Lazlow said:


> Do you have a rough idea of when the project will come to completion?


Yes.. when its done


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

LoL well done looks like it is getting there!:thumbsup:


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

How much weight do you think you will have saved in total when the car is complete?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm hoping to have taken around 200kg from the car really, taking it close to 1050kg in total. The SR20 engine alone is 90kg lighter than the RB20DE that was in there, the doors and windows are ~30kg lighter, the bonnet, bumpers and front wings are a lot lighter than standard.. the bonnet in particular. I'm just not sure how much the rollcage has added in terms of weight. I'm quite confident that it will be under 1100kg when I'm done with it though.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats pretty impressive for such a big car!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

You'd be surprised how light the bare shell is. Its all the guff that Nissan pile into their cars that weighs a tonne.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Thats pretty much it yeh. If I get a chance this evening I'll take a photo of the window unattached to show how much the frame is needed to pull it into shape and onto the seals


Here's a picture to show how much the frame pulls the polycarbonate in by at the top whilst maintaining the curvature:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Here's a picture to show how much the frame pulls the polycarbonate in by at the top whilst maintaining the curvature:
> 
> wow! that a pretty decent size gap.
> 
> i think i read it in the beginning of this thread somewhere that you were either an ex-wrc mechanic or engineer. any good books on any of the stuff you've been to this car? or is it just one of those learned things?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


>


You have a large amount of paint damaging tools on the roof there...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> You have a large amount of paint damaging tools on the roof there...


and yet, no paint to damage!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

digitalboy40 said:


> i think i read it in the beginning of this thread somewhere that you were either an ex-wrc mechanic or engineer. any good books on any of the stuff you've been to this car? or is it just one of those learned things?


I was a junior design engineer at Mitsubishi Ralliarts WRC team in Rugby for a year. Everything I've learnt has been through my work there and during my 4 years at University studying Automotive Engineering Design.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> and yet, no paint to damage!


LOL
Feels like most of people on this forum has never done anything by them self.... 

But great thread and good luck with car! Looks fantastic!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

juhiss said:


> LOL
> Feels like most of people on this forum has never done anything by them self....


Untrue, I've ruined lots of parts :chuckle: 

Taff, great thread, 200kg's, that's her down to a size 12. Is there much more to be saved? 

Charlie.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy crap, middle of page 4!!! Time to bring this thread back to life.

Well its all been bodywork, mixed with some bodywork, some more bodywork topped off with bodywork recently. My arms are aching from the sanding I've done over the last few days. Its pretty much all ready to be painted now, a few little bits to finish off before priming the whole lot but its almost there. I've got two weeks off work from the 6th of August onwards so I'll be able to fill my lungs with paint!!! 

I decided I'd had enough of walking around a very dusty garage today so I had to roll the car out again to give it a proper sweep out, so I also decided to sort out the front camber, raise the front a bit and pop the steering rack back in to make it easier to move around. Time for some photos I think:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


>


are you planning on doing anything else to the rear (wing, under diffuser, etc)?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

digitalboy40 said:


> are you planning on doing anything else to the rear (wing, under diffuser, etc)?


Yes


----------



## domip (Aug 10, 2007)

lookin sweet mate. got much dun in the couple of days youve been off so far cant w8 for the update and im lovin the custom bonnet. and congrats of having the balls to swap to a smaller engine when most people wud have kept the original engine


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

holy hell. can't believe i haven't seen this thread until now. i've seen some crazy build-ups, but not to this level on a skyline. keep up the good work!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oooooo the "Newera car"  lol looking good matey


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

what type of rims is your car sitting on?
awsome car, keep updating for us!


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

anymore new updates?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Only update is that the roof has been painted and polished but the car is now sat under wraps outside as I've got to build a kitcar in the next few months to make some money on it. 

Plans have changed dramatically in terms of the engine build, the SR20 is no longer going in the car. I've changed my mind as it seemed a fruitless exercise trying to get the power and torque I wanted from it. I've decided on a better option and one that'll give me over 500bhp straight out of the box with 475lbft of torque as standard with a massive scope for development and tuning where over 600lbft is straight forward and 1000bhp is not out of the question!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

V8 maybe?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

LS1


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

juhiss said:


> LS1


too small  think bigger


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

juhiss said:


> LS1


i think Shelby V8, the LS1 has about 475 lbft of torque standard lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude if you go V8 we need to talk as thats the route i'm taking with my R32 4dr!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe a 750Cid Weineck engineering engine?:chuckle:


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

LS7


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

max_R34 said:


> LS7


Some good powers of deduction there.


----------



## dodgybrooks (Sep 14, 2007)

Carbs my man, carbs. If you go V8 go the whole hog and carb it.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

What about a VQ35DE+TT?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought about the Nissan engines... but they just cost too much in the long run to get any real power out of them compared to the big pushrod american V8s.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

sideways.taff said:


> I thought about the Nissan engines... but they just cost too much in the long run to get any real power out of them compared to the big pushrod american V8s.


I'm suprised you haven't looked at RB30's

how much power are you aiming for?

Simon


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Bryn!

About time you let the cat out of the bag with your plans, or will you wait till the engine's there? :chuckle: :chuckle: 

This car's going to be :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: ...a lot of rubber!!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Simonh said:


> I'm suprised you haven't looked at RB30's
> 
> how much power are you aiming for?
> 
> Simon


The RB30 is a heavy engine and too long for a decent balance. The V8 is an all aluminium block and weighs no more than 15kg more than an SR20DET! All in the car shouldn't weigh more than 1100kg, that would be tough to achieve with an RB.

To start with I'll leave it bone stock with just some custom exhaust manifolds to clear the steering column and front crossmember which should see it pushing around 520bhp. Later on I may bolt on a supercharger or a couple of turbos but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Newera said:


> Hey Bryn!
> 
> About time you let the cat out of the bag with your plans, or will you wait till the engine's there? :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> This car's going to be :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: ...a lot of rubber!!


Yeh lol! I've just got to build and sell my kitcar now to fund the new engine. I'm going to have a garage clearout soon too and sell anything and everything I don't need 

I got the latest box of parts from you yesterday too by the way. The courier was surprised; "I haven't had a japanese box to deliver to you for a while now Bryn!" (yes we are on first name terms now!!!!)

With all that torque on tap I hope to god it'll burn a lot of rubber!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I thought weight would play a part, but what about all that work on the V-mount intercooler?????

seems like such a waste and a twin turbo V8 sounds so nice........


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

damn... looks awesome!!

any updates?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

This update is just to show that there is no updates and that updates will be updated when there is something interesting to update you on


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ fpmsl :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

sideways.taff said:


> This update is just to show that there is no updates and that updates will be updated when there is something interesting to update you on


Well, i think its about time you did some more interesting things so you can update us.:chuckle:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Well, i think its about time you did some more interesting things so you can update us.:chuckle:


if only I could, zero monies in the bank means zero updates. Just hang tight for a couple of months whilst I put a kitcar together, sell it and buy a chevy small block


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, it just keeps on getting better and better everytime I come by to check on out it's progressing!

Great job man.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

dodgybrooks said:


> Carbs my man, carbs. If you go V8 go the whole hog and carb it.


Why would he use carbs? Or do you mean individual throttle bodies?


----------



## dodgybrooks (Sep 14, 2007)

kaneda said:


> Why would he use carbs? Or do you mean individual throttle bodies?


I dunno, I had a good reason when I posted but I've forgotten it.

Ahh that's right, they are so old school cool, no wires, she'll rev until you take your foot off the accelerator, every time you open the bonnet someone will ask 'Why?' and small block amounts air being drawn through carbs, well there is no better sound.
I wouldn't expect there would be that many Skylines with this amount of work done to them without turbines, and even fewer with carburettors.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> To start with I'll leave it bone stock with just some custom exhaust manifolds to clear the steering column and front crossmember which should see it pushing around 520bhp. Later on I may bolt on a supercharger or a couple of turbos but I'm not sure yet.


LOL. You realise with that much torque and power from an N/A V8, a new pair of rear tyres will last all of, er.... 5-10 minutes drifting (Now imagine how much less time they'd last with a lot more power, lol).

You'll need a tyre sponsorship deal, or a larger mortgage!...

And a big trailer to carry the tyres to the track :flame:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hehe! Yeh I know. I've got four free tyres from Yokohama at the moment so I'm hoping that once the car is running they'll want in on it! 

I'm starting to change my mind about the engine. Don't worry, I'm still staying with a Chevy V8 but I'm now being drawn towards turbo'd LS2's


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Maybe the new LS9 supercharged 6.2L V8 is something for you


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> hehe! Yeh I know. I've got four free tyres from Yokohama at the moment so I'm hoping that once the car is running they'll want in on it!
> 
> I'm starting to change my mind about the engine. Don't worry, I'm still staying with a Chevy V8 but I'm now being drawn towards turbo'd LS2's


If you need help on the stateside to pick up a motor let me know we picked up a complete ls2 with wiring and ECUs (auto though) for USD$6k. shipping may not be bad if you know a forwarder.

John


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

jas3113 said:


> If you need help on the stateside to pick up a motor let me know we picked up a complete ls2 with wiring and ECUs (auto though) for USD$6k. shipping may not be bad if you know a forwarder.
> 
> John


Thats one stumbling block I was going to need to overcome. Getting someone to ship one from the US. I'm not too worried about shipping costs really, just getting the lump shipped off American soil lol. 

I think I am leaning towards an LS2 at the moment with some decent mods to start off with and get the car running and maybe later on in 2008 go for some more power/torque mods and maybe adding a twin turbo setup for decent power figures. 

I'm getting a V.E.M.S system wired up from fresh with a new loom and ECU that Phatbob on DW has offered.


Pharoahe: I was looking at the LS9 just a few hours ago lol! Thats what actually got me to thinking that the LS7 may just be overkill for what I'm going for with the car and something that a blown/turbo'd LS2 could do just as well given the right state of tune.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Thats one stumbling block I was going to need to overcome. Getting someone to ship one from the US. I'm not too worried about shipping costs really, just getting the lump shipped off American soil lol. QUOTE]
> 
> I can pass you to my forwarder and we can arrange it on this side, when you're ready. I'd love to see this project go. I sent you a PM with a LS2 on it.
> 
> John


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Pharoahe: I was looking at the LS9 just a few hours ago lol! Thats what actually got me to thinking that the LS7 may just be overkill for what I'm going for with the car and something that a blown/turbo'd LS2 could do just as well given the right state of tune.


How much does your car weigh? LS7 is really overkill, an LS2 is more than adeqaute to get your car sideways in a spectacular fashion. It even will save you some money to buy some more mods for the engine


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> How much does your car weigh?


I can only estimate a final weight for the car really and I'm hoping for it to be around 1100-1150kg.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> I can only estimate a final weight for the car really and I'm hoping for it to be around 1100-1150kg.


Do you have any idea what the weight distribution for an R32 of this weight will be?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> Do you have any idea what the weight distribution for an R32 of this weight will be?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hugh


No idea yet to be honest. I won't be able to tell until I get the engine and transmission mounted in place and got the car on a set of corner weight scales.


----------



## burtoncr (Dec 4, 2007)

Taff, logging in here from the US. You might want to check out our LS1 / RX7 swap forum, V8 RX-7 Forum, for LS1 swap info. It's small, but the members know LS1/LS2/LS7 swaps very well and are always eager to help. 

As for engines there are a couple guys on there from Europe who have dealt with the engine sourcing problem. I would suggest a place like Cleveland Pick-A-Part on Ebay. They may be more expensive than a local junkyard, but they inspect and run the engines before they sell them (and provide video evidence). They also give you a 1 year warranty. I believe some of our Euro members have used them for sourcing an engine. I'm 99% sure they will crate and ship to Europe.

I don't find myself on this forum much, but I have the same name over on v8rx7forum. If you have questions come on over and bug me.

- Chris


----------



## burtoncr (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, also, may I suggest an LS2 with L92 heads and L76 intake + a cam. With a somewhat aggressive cam that should put out nearly 500rwhp.


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

burtoncr said:


> Taff, logging in here from the US. You might want to check out our LS1 / RX7 swap forum, V8 RX-7 Forum, for LS1 swap info. It's small, but the members know LS1/LS2/LS7 swaps very well and are always eager to help.
> 
> As for engines there are a couple guys on there from Europe who have dealt with the engine sourcing problem. I would suggest a place like Cleveland Pick-A-Part on Ebay. They may be more expensive than a local junkyard, but they inspect and run the engines before they sell them (and provide video evidence). They also give you a 1 year warranty. I believe some of our Euro members have used them for sourcing an engine. I'm 99% sure they will crate and ship to Europe.
> 
> ...


si cleveland pick a part is a well trusted place a mate of mine does rx7 swaps and he uses them...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll be keeping my eye on what they've got to offer once I've paid the taxman in January!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Talk Audio Forums

someone breaking a '99 corvette - engine and box might be useful for you?

Simon


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

did this car ever get finished ?
any finished pictures ?


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

felixy69 said:


> did this car ever get finished ?
> any finished pictures ?


i believe its still in the making. he needed cash for a proposed LS motor swap so he was building a quick project car to sell to raise funds. haven't heard in a while, i'd love to see whats going on with it now!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Perhaps he has run out of money?

Iv been waiting for a update for ages!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for your insperation and design ideas:























































Cheers

/Peter


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

great tread mate. i got Q wat is the perfect offset will b ? on rear and front ?
keep up the awsome work....

any update coming??


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Not done yet, I was round his a few weeks ago, still work in progress.

These things cost money, LOTS of money, puts me off posting projects on forums as people seem to think you got unlimited time and money and got nothing better to do with life than hurry up and finish a car just so they can look on a forum, lol.

Im sure Taff will get it done, but big projects take time unless your a rich chequebook tuner...


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

awesome


----------



## BeeGTR (Jul 19, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

I believe he will come back :lamer: 

I don't mind waiting, I know how much is involved Great build!!!!!


----------



## poirier4 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok I'm from canada and I'm planning on doing the same as you for your outside body work on a R32 GTR, can you put any R34 front bumper on? also What size rims did you put and what size should I get? I'm also planning on buying a R34 Trunk and Tail lights and fit them on by grinding and stuff, why are you keeping the standard r32 tail lights? anyways hope your project gets going and that your back in buisness soon, you gave me a lot of ideas and hopes on my conversion.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

If you use the search button you will find there is a kit called R324.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Not done yet, I was round his a few weeks ago, still work in progress.
> 
> These things cost money, LOTS of money, puts me off posting projects on forums as people seem to think you got unlimited time and money and got nothing better to do with life than hurry up and finish a car just so they can look on a forum, lol.
> 
> Im sure Taff will get it done, but big projects take time unless your a rich chequebook tuner...


That's very correct and the other cars aswell to modify. Credit crunch is not helping.

Bryn forgot to say what did I win when you stated when I saw you in May 06 that the car will be painted and fitted out by September(I did raise an eyebrow). 

I didn't realise you meant September 2012 and hoping for a gold medal in drifting when the sport enters the olympics.


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

This is my first time reading this thread, and I have read it from pages 1 - 25. All I can say is :clap: !! 

Hope you are doing ok with the funds now, as you really deserve an unbelievably deep pocket (i.e. sponsor) with your skill, patience and hardwork. I hope money won't hinder you very much from showing out your full potential.

Thank you for being an inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## R34Fanatic (Dec 17, 2008)

*Terminator engine and tranny =D*



sideways.taff said:


> I think I am leaning towards an LS2 at the moment with some decent mods to start off with and get the car running and maybe later on in 2008 go for some more power/torque mods and maybe adding a twin turbo setup for decent power figures.


I hope i dont get flamed to bad for this but an Terminator engine owns all those minus the new Z06 or ZR1 engine.

and to anyone who doesnt know a Terminator is an 03-04 Shelby Mustang Cobra. Its capable of upwards of 1k hp on stock internals just like the RB26 but its easier to get parts for and work on. with your intercooler set up and a good tune and like a full exhaust its will make an easy 400whp, just a suggestion, those Terminators can get mean, real mean, just youtube them


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

R34Fanatic said:


> I hope i dont get flamed to bad for this but an Terminator engine owns all those minus the new Z06 or ZR1 engine.
> 
> and to anyone who doesnt know a Terminator is an 03-04 Shelby Mustang Cobra. Its capable of upwards of 1k hp on stock internals just like the RB26 but its easier to get parts for and work on. with your intercooler set up and a good tune and like a full exhaust its will make an easy 400whp, just a suggestion, those Terminators can get mean, real mean, just youtube them


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! and stuff...


Oh yeah, and welcome to the GTROC!

EDIT!: WOOT! 200 posts!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh my lord, christmas holidays have started.opcorn:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry people. There's no updates yet, I've been busy with other things.. namely these:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Loving the yellow 32!!! What mirrors are those on it, they look great?

bob


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The yellow one, nicknamed "The Banana" now has the XD9's from the GTR on it. Some minor persuading with the sledge hammer was needed to make them fit with the 15mm spacers. 18x10j et3's can fit on an R32 GTSt!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Sorry people. There's no updates yet, I've been busy with other things.. namely these:


Reminds my mates project E30 Touring...









ouch!

























OEM M3 panels used in the "M" conversion.

More pics: M3 Touring project

Sorry Bryn for the hijack :nervous: 
But I bet you liked that one. Hows the Bee*R coming together? 
What about the new wheel set up I read on Driftworks forum? pics!?! 

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

eeewwww.. M3 arches on a touring do not work IMO. I really don't like the look at all. I don't actually like M3 arches on an E30 anyway.


----------



## Scotty84 (Dec 14, 2009)

holy thread revival. any up dates


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

omg this thread is back !!!! keep it going !!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No, I did this to the banana:









the caged shell is forsale if anyone is interested..


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> No, I did this to the banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a second? You painted the White R32 BeeR34 to yellow? Or swapped everything over to a new body (kit included) and now the White Painted R32 only has just a cage to it and leftover R32 exterior panels???

I like the Yellow R32 you got posted.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I pulled the kit and most of the suspension and trick bits off the white shell and fitted them to the yellow R32, then had the whole lot resprayed a different shade of yellow.

The white shell is forsale..


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> I pulled the kit and most of the suspension and trick bits off the white shell and fitted them to the yellow R32, then had the whole lot resprayed a different shade of yellow.
> 
> The white shell is forsale..


Ahhh, I see. Cool. Got any pics of the interior and/or engine bay of "Mean Yellow"?


----------

